# TV 3 piece wall entertainment unit



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

*crown*

Clients drawing very similar to this one. Except no shelf above tv, doors on bottom of tall cabinets. He supplied 100 bd ft of 4/4 ash cut from his bush. Big item to build in my over crowded hobby shop! 








I'm making the cabinets from 3/4" poplar core oak veneer I got at HD. Had them slice them up to make it easier to handle in my small shop. Set up the Laguna scoring saw and cut the dadoes. 








Assembled the cabinets, made up face frames using pocket screws, then biscuits to hold to the cabinet



















I made up crown that will be attached to the top of the cabinets and bridge.









ripping waste off at 45 degrees










made extras !








Got the top edge made, glued to one cabinet. Cut and test fit the crown.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *crown*
> 
> Clients drawing very similar to this one. Except no shelf above tv, doors on bottom of tall cabinets. He supplied 100 bd ft of 4/4 ash cut from his bush. Big item to build in my over crowded hobby shop!
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely!
The crown is impressive.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *crown*
> 
> Clients drawing very similar to this one. Except no shelf above tv, doors on bottom of tall cabinets. He supplied 100 bd ft of 4/4 ash cut from his bush. Big item to build in my over crowded hobby shop!
> 
> ...


NICE !!! That's really close to something I was planning, and it's a great inspiration !!!

Got any rough dimensions/plans that you would want to share ???


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *crown*
> 
> Clients drawing very similar to this one. Except no shelf above tv, doors on bottom of tall cabinets. He supplied 100 bd ft of 4/4 ash cut from his bush. Big item to build in my over crowded hobby shop!
> 
> ...


75" tall, ends are 24 wide and 24" deep. Centre is 57" long, 24" high, 24 deep


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *crown*
> 
> Clients drawing very similar to this one. Except no shelf above tv, doors on bottom of tall cabinets. He supplied 100 bd ft of 4/4 ash cut from his bush. Big item to build in my over crowded hobby shop!
> 
> ...


Looking really good.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *crown*
> 
> Clients drawing very similar to this one. Except no shelf above tv, doors on bottom of tall cabinets. He supplied 100 bd ft of 4/4 ash cut from his bush. Big item to build in my over crowded hobby shop!
> 
> ...


Would you mind posting a profile of your crown when you get a chance ??? I think it looks amazing on that piece !!!


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *crown*
> 
> Clients drawing very similar to this one. Except no shelf above tv, doors on bottom of tall cabinets. He supplied 100 bd ft of 4/4 ash cut from his bush. Big item to build in my over crowded hobby shop!
> 
> ...


crown profile answer








shop made moulding using 1/2 r round over for the top edge and a edge bit, a round over with a long slope to it Maybe like this bit C1535.









Grizzly moulding knife G4538


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *crown*
> 
> Clients drawing very similar to this one. Except no shelf above tv, doors on bottom of tall cabinets. He supplied 100 bd ft of 4/4 ash cut from his bush. Big item to build in my over crowded hobby shop!
> 
> ...


thanks … ... ...


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *crown*
> 
> Clients drawing very similar to this one. Except no shelf above tv, doors on bottom of tall cabinets. He supplied 100 bd ft of 4/4 ash cut from his bush. Big item to build in my over crowded hobby shop!
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

*crown*

Got the crown glued to one cabinet


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *crown*
> 
> Got the crown glued to one cabinet


Some great work on the crown!


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

*4 drawer centre unit*

now that I have the frame made, I can work on drawer supports.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *4 drawer centre unit*
> 
> now that I have the frame made, I can work on drawer supports.


Wow that is a sizeable piece. Looks like it is really coming along now!


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

*drawer supports & bridge*

added pieces of ash to the sides and centre for drawer tracks to run on.









got a start on the bridge, frame glued up .


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

*crown on the bridge*

added the crown molding I made up.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *crown on the bridge*
> 
> added the crown molding I made up.


Looking great! Welcome to LJ's!


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

*milling parts for doors, drawers , top, etc. *

I got a few hrs in the shop this weekend, milling lumber for the top of the drawer unit , drawer fronts, etc. from the best of the Ash lumber. Milled up the door rails and stiles. I still need to select from whats left of the Ash for a couple of raised panels for the lower doors. Doesn't take long to chew threw 100 bd ft of log run stock. Trying to select parts between knots on lower grade lumber really creates a lot of waste.


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

*making raised panel doors*

Started on door making for 2 doors and a panel today. Used the new Grizzly 5 wing panel raiser, great cut!


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

*Raised panel for bridge piece*

test fit of raised panel. I thought this would look better than using a sheet of 1/4" oak veneer.


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

*glue up doors, top*

had an hour in the shop, glued up the large top for the drawer unit and put the 2 raised panel doors for the end cabinets together!


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

*Making arched top glass doors *

I made a jig to hold the stock and follow the curve for the arch. Used info from my door calculator program (Rockler) to calculate the radius for the arch.








I placed a back stop 5" from the jigs front edge, trace the curve onto the 7/8" x 5" stock and bandsaw close to the pencil line.








I have my cutter sets doubled stacked on the 3/4" spindle with a rub bearing on the bottom. The toggle clamps make good handles to steer the jig past the cutters.








I cope the ends using a Shop Fox hold down jig








I cut the back of the top on the table saw 1/8 per pass to square the area for the glass to sit in.








Test fit before glue up








I use a clamp to keep the joint flat during glue up


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

*drawers & mock up drawer unit, doors*

full extension slides, spring closing








Drawer fronts being screwed on so they can be removed for finishing








Mock up , wanted to see how it looks so far with the doors and centre drawer unit


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *drawers & mock up drawer unit, doors*
> 
> full extension slides, spring closing
> 
> ...


Very nice! Great work!


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

*Dry fit of parts*

installed hinges and knobs , shelves , to make sure everything works before I tear down and start the sanding / staining phase









.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *Dry fit of parts*
> 
> installed hinges and knobs , shelves , to make sure everything works before I tear down and start the sanding / staining phase
> 
> ...


Sure looks good so far. I'll have to check out the rest of your blog.


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

*1st coat of stain*

almost done. Second coat today, should be able to spray lacquer tomorrow! Parts laying everywhere in the shop drying.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *1st coat of stain*
> 
> almost done. Second coat today, should be able to spray lacquer tomorrow! Parts laying everywhere in the shop drying.


That's coming together quite nicely.

A cabinet to be proud of.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *1st coat of stain*
> 
> almost done. Second coat today, should be able to spray lacquer tomorrow! Parts laying everywhere in the shop drying.


Nice work.
Now to pick your brain a little. Do you normlly like to use two coats of stain, or just on this project? I stain all of my projects, but have never used two coats. I often find that with the oil based stain I use, a second coat doesn't actually change the color much.

Thanks!


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *1st coat of stain*
> 
> almost done. Second coat today, should be able to spray lacquer tomorrow! Parts laying everywhere in the shop drying.


I have done 1 coat before, but this project is ash frame with oak veneer very hard to get the ash as dark as the oak. The fellow I am building it for wanted to use up some ash he cut in his bush a few years ago. I would have rather made it from kiln dried oak. Some oak veneer pieces came out lighter, so a second coat to try and get them all the same.


----------



## Edwardnorton (Feb 15, 2013)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *1st coat of stain*
> 
> almost done. Second coat today, should be able to spray lacquer tomorrow! Parts laying everywhere in the shop drying.


Something to be proud of! Great job!


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

*almost done*

got the smoked glass installed in one door, held using 3/8" wood strips, I rounded over from 3/4" 
stock, then sawed to size.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *almost done*
> 
> got the smoked glass installed in one door, held using 3/8" wood strips, I rounded over from 3/4"
> stock, then sawed to size.


Bryan,

That's shaping up quite nicely.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *almost done*
> 
> got the smoked glass installed in one door, held using 3/8" wood strips, I rounded over from 3/4"
> stock, then sawed to size.


Very nice!


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

*last pic....*

last pic …. at it's new home. Owner has been shopping for a 60" tv to put in it.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *last pic....*
> 
> last pic …. at it's new home. Owner has been shopping for a 60" tv to put in it.


Looks good Bryan. Lighting in the glass enclosures??


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

BryanatWoodstock said:


> *last pic....*
> 
> last pic …. at it's new home. Owner has been shopping for a 60" tv to put in it.


no lighting


----------

